# East River bream fishing



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

Never fished the East River for Bream, but gonna give it try. 
Any advice or tips would be appreciated.ī


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Go up river. Fishing under the trees and hit the stumps and lay downs in the water. I used a bobber and hose Powerbait small chunks. I'm not into live bait. Good luck.

NJD


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Plus 1 on njd post go up river on the deep corners they are packed full of bream


----------

